# calyx growing leaves, not pistils?



## Slappy (Feb 16, 2007)

Long story short:
Gave up on a batch of super needy, slow growing seedlings. Decided to find and flower 1 female. I put the plants into flower, found 1 supposed female, then killed the rest.  The males all grew proper male flowers, this one is growing miniature leaves where the hairs should be.  Here's a couple fuzzy pics:

And a crude sketch...






This plant was not showing alternate nodes when I flowered...Is that the problem?  Or better yet, is this plant even a female?  The calyxes tell me yes, but the little leaves in the calyx make me wonder...

Thanks


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 17, 2007)

The plant won't flower until it's sexually mature with alternating nodes. It's still trying to grow more branches. Perfectly normal. By trying to force flowering prior to it's maturity, you many end up with a hermie.

Patience and growing go well together.


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds like stress.


----------



## Slappy (Feb 18, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> The plant won't flower until it's sexually mature with alternating nodes. It's still trying to grow more branches. Perfectly normal.



Yep, that was it. It's now starting to kick out a few hairs.
I'm normally a patient guy, but these plants were moving at the speed of stink, compared to previous ones.

problem solved, thanks.


----------

